
David MacKay, FRS died today, his diary is remarkable - okket
http://itila.blogspot.com/2016/04/index-for-first-23-cancer-chapters.html
======
timthorn
I had no idea he was ill. A big loss.

I will post again his book on sustainable energy, Without Hot Air:
[http://www.withouthotair.com/](http://www.withouthotair.com/)

